# downspout-fed creek beds



## EarlVorhees (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you ever try to tie in roof water from the downspout to an artificial creek bed feature? I realize now that letting the water flow over a surface from the spout to the creek is critical, but I did one project where it is piped underground and released into the creek surrounded by river rocks. My concern is that one day sediments will eventually clog the outlet and water could back up the spout to the gutters. I drilled a few holes in the base of the downspout as a cautionary measure, but is there a good way to do this that doesn't involve asking the client to do annual maintenance? I don't want to leave it up to them! And I don't want water backing up, although that would probably have to be a pretty serious clog. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Put a cleanout in the line near the end.
I don't see how the line would block up with creek sediment unless you have the line underwater and laying on the bed.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

What about a popup emitter a few feet from the end, and surround it with a tiny bit of concrete around the rim so it is kept free of grass.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Run the pipe wild when it gets to the creek. You will see lots of other pipes doing the same thing. If they clog it is up the line no at the end.


----------

